# Tabby head black body



## Rescuemogs (Apr 18, 2012)

Has any1 ever had a kitten with tabby head and black body his legs and tummy look grey ! Wondering what colour he will turn out, the other kitten from the litter is black with grey stripes. They where born Friday morning


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Black smoke, very dark tabby, or ghost markings, probably. Sounds gorgeous :thumbsup:


----------



## Rescuemogs (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanx he is very cute looking any tabbys ive had before have been born tabby,Will try and get some pics on here 4 some reason I can't do it on the iPad so will have to wait for the laptop to be fixed. Can't believe how much they've chunked up in 4 days with there only being the two off them there going to be monster toms.:eek6:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Sounds very pretty, cant wait to see a picture,,:thumbsup:,_


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

A lot of black kittens are born with tabby ghost markings - they should fade as they get older - other than that it's the silver gene but without piccies can't tell.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

does he look like this?


----------



## Rescuemogs (Apr 18, 2012)

No his brother looks like that tho.He has the normal brown tabby head but his body is blackly grey no tabby markings and his legs and tummy are the same as the kitten in the pic lol . He's a rite muddle lol very cute my neighbours have fallen in love with his pics so he will hopefully be staying next door


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Pics please


----------



## Rescuemogs (Apr 18, 2012)

Not sure if this works


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Rescuemogs said:


> Not sure if this works


Nope it didn't


----------



## Rescuemogs (Apr 18, 2012)

not sure if I can do it on this stupid iPad


----------



## Rescuemogs (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Nope again can you upload to photobucket?

Or does this work??

Lahs Dummychains&#039;s photos | Facebook


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Yep it did :thumbsup: what a cutie!!!!!


----------



## Rescuemogs (Apr 18, 2012)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Nope it didn't


Yay it worked how did u do that lol


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

You had the http address in between


----------



## Rescuemogs (Apr 18, 2012)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> You had the http address in between [img] you need to delete the [img] bits from both ends then its just a straight link :)[/QUOTE]
> 
> Thank u will try and put some more on later off the other 3 kittens :)


----------



## Rescuemogs (Apr 18, 2012)

[URL="]http://http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=326518827414781&l=d48f81580b[/URL]


----------



## Rescuemogs (Apr 18, 2012)

http://http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=326518577414806&set=a.109525392447460.8675.100001699982006&type=1&permPage=1And the two from the other litter think I'm Gunna have trouble telling them apart. 
Facebook


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Can't get those links to work again


----------



## Rescuemogs (Apr 18, 2012)

Yay edited it should work now I hope


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

nope . . .not for me


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Lahs Dummychains&#039;s photos | Facebook


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Rescuemogs said:


> Yay edited it should work now I hope


Sorted another out for you but can't copy and post the other one and sort it out cos its a dud link and sends me to the wrong place


----------



## Rescuemogs (Apr 18, 2012)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Lahs Dummychains's photos | Facebook


Thank you am really rubbish at this lol can you go to the next photo on the Facebook link ? It's the 2 black kittens , that kitten in the new link is the litter mate off the tabby one


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

No it only shows one kitten pic and then bracelets.


----------



## IsisSpots (Feb 10, 2012)

spid said:


> does he look like this?
> View attachment 89155


What is the colour of this kitten called? is it smoke?


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Rescuemogs said:


> http://http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=326518577414806&set=a.109525392447460.8675.100001699982006&type=1&permPage=1And the two from the other litter think I'm Gunna have trouble telling them apart.
> Facebook


That's because you've got 2 "https" at the beginning of the url. Instead of clicking on the link, I copied and pasted it into the address bar minus the surplus http and it worked.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

IsisSpots said:


> What is the colour of this kitten called? is it smoke?


Yes that is a black smoke very very young kitten - she turned out like this so far -






- and will get darker again as her adult coat comes in and she should lose the ghost tabby markings.


----------

